# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Et cetera: non-fiction roundup  reviews - The Guardian

## Dream Guide Team

*Et cetera: non-fiction roundup  reviews**The Guardian*He recommends readers get into *lucid dreaming* and trances, dress up and explore fantasies, and "make peace with your genitals", which certainly sounds better than being constantly at war with them. Disappointingly, he never quite explains why exactly *...***

----------

